# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Pantawee

## Daniel Sun

*Hotel:* Pantawee; letzte Besuche: Dezember 2006 und April 2007 
*Region:* Zentral 
*Stadt:* Nong Khai 
*Lage:* Zentrale Lage nur ca. 5 Gehminuten zum Mehkong oder zum Markt Tha Sadet. Restaurants sind auch innerhalb von ca. 5 Gehminuten gut zu erreichen. Ebenso wie das Hospital, Post usw.
*Preise:* Walk-in-Preise liegen zwischen 600 – 1000 THB je nach Zimmergröße, es gibt auch Mehr-Bett-Zimmer führ Familien oder kleinere Gruppen. Achtung zu Songkran oder anderen wichtigen Feiertagen können die Preise auch höher liegen (hab ich im April 2007 zu Songkran allerdings nicht feststellen können)
*Internet:* http://thailand.pantawee.com/
*Qualität:* das Hotel wird sehr professionell geführt. Der Service ist gut und freundlich. Die Angestellten an der Rezeption sprechen durchweg ein ausgezeichnetes Englisch. Die Zimmer sind geräumig mit Air Conditon, Kühlschrank, TV mit DVD-Player und Computer mit Internetzugang ausgestattet. Das Hotel verfügt über eine Schwimmingpool, Restaurant und die Bar ist 24 Stunden geöffnet.
*Besonderheiten:* 
WiFi im Hotel, Spa und Health Angebote
*Gesamturteil:* gutes solides Mittelklasse Hotel das ich jederzeit wieder besuchen würde

----------


## schiene

Wir waren auch ende April 2007 im Pantawee und waren da sehr zufrieden.
Ergänzend zu Daniels Infos ist zu sagen das es ein DVD-Moped-Fahrradverleih gibt und das Hotel 24 Stundenservice leistet.
Personal spricht engl.und etwas deutsch.
Wir haben für das Doppelzimmer mit PC und Internetflatrate 800 Bath bezahlt.
Anbei noch ein paar eigene Bilder vom Hotel.

----------

